# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Ελληνικά Victory [Greek VC2s]

## Ellinis

> Από Victories εκτός Γρηγ.Καλλιμανόπουλου κ Νιάρχου,έχουμε ενδείξεις ότι πήραν κ άλλοι Έλληνες έστω δεύτερο,τρίτο χέρι ;


Yπήρχαν και άλλα, πέρα από τα επιβατηγά ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ IV και ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ του Λάτση. Ας πούμε το *ΕΛΕΝΗ Κ.* των Φραγκούλη & Κλιάφα, πρώην PERSIAN FERDOWSI, GLAUCUS, PHILLIPS VICTORY που είχε μπλεξήματα:



> In 1966, it was sold to Paul J Frangoulis & A & I Cliafas of  Piraeus who renamed the boat the Eleni K. The Iranian Navy arrested the  boat and its crew for unpaid debt in October of that year, and again a  month later for setting out to sea without permission. The Navy fired on  the boat, after pursuing it with a destroyer, 5 frigates, 3 launches  and a helicopter. The boat remained in Bandar Shapur and in 1968 was  again sold and renamed Pirouzi. In May 1969 the ship was towed to Hong  Kong and demolished in June. πηγή


Oι Φραγκούλης & Κλιάφας ειχαν και το ΚΟΥΛΑ Φ. (πρώην PERSIAN CYRUS, ex ΕMPIRE TRUMPET) που έχει μεινει να στολίζει μια παραλία στο Ιράν... Σχετικά εδώ.

Ένα άλλο ήταν το *SYRA*, ex VIVA, ex VITA, ex MENTOR, ex CARTHAGE VICTORY αγορά του 1967 της Seawave Navigation Inc. Διαλύθηκε το 1971.
Ή το *PERSIAN CAMBYSSES II*, αγορά του 1964 της Marcieria Cia Nav του Πειραιά, ex GRIPSKERK, ex MELISKERK, ex HAVERFORD VICTORY. Και μια φωτογραφία του με το λογότυπο Persian Shipping Services στο σκαρί του:
Persian_Cambysis_II_PAN_D.jpg
πηγή
Kαι αυτό είχε "θεματάκια":



> 13.11.68 Put into Durban with machinery damage, detained for debt.  Seized    by South African authorities and sold to Caphelonia Shipping Co,   South  Africa.
>         1970 TIEN TAI, Time Lines Ltd, Panama.
>         1972 Scrapped Taiwan.


Η πώληση μετά την κατάσχεση στο Ντούρμπαν έγινε το 1970 σε Έλληνες προφανώς (Cephalonia Shipping λεγόταν η εταιρία) και εκτιμώ οτι τότε μετονομάστηκε -για τους λίγους μηνες μέχρι που μεταπωλήθηκε- MARINA AGHIA, κάτι που δεν αναφέρεται σε κάποια βάση αλλά υπάρχει εδώ μια φωτογραφία.

Υπήρχε ένα *ATHLITIS* μιας Athlitis Cia. Naviera, ex ARKELDIJK, ex WHITMAN VICTORY, αγορά του 1966, διάλυση 1969.

Βρήκα και δυο της Orient Mid-East Great Lakes Service που κατόπιν έγινε Orient Mid-East Lines Inc. και είναι ο πρόδρομος της σημερινής Dorian Hellas.
To *ORIENT LINER* ex LAWAK, ex WINCHESTER VICTORY, αγορά 1963, διάλυση 1971. Φωτογραφια του με ελληνική σημαία υπάρχει εδώ.
     Και το  *ORIENT TRADER* ex MANDAGALA, ex BRITISH PRINCE, ex STAMFORD VICTORY, αγορα του 1965, διάλυση 1966 κατόπιν πυρκαγιάς (σχετικά εδώ).
tspa_0014303f.jpg
πηγή

Μπορείς να ψάξεις εδώ και για άλλα που ήταν παναμαδέζικα και δεν "φωνάζουν" για ελληνικά.

----------


## dionisos

> Βρήκα και δυο της Orient Mid-East Great Lakes Service που κατόπιν έγινε  Orient Mid-East Lines Inc. και είναι ο πρόδρομος της σημερινής Dorian Hellas.
> To *ORIENT LINER* ex LAWAK, ex WINCHESTER VICTORY, αγορά 1963, διάλυση 1971. Φωτογραφια του με ελληνική σημαία υπάρχει εδώ.
>      Και το  *ORIENT TRADER* ex MANDAGALA, ex BRITISH PRINCE, ex STAMFORD VICTORY, αγορα του 1965, διάλυση 1966 κατόπιν πυρκαγιάς (σχετικά εδώ).
> tspa_0014303f.jpg
> πηγή


ORIENT LINER. Δυο cartpostal απο το photoship
Orient Liner-01.jpg orient linerWinchester Victory-01.jpgwinchester victory

ORIENT TRADER. Εδω μια φωτογραφια φλεγομενο
Orient Trader-01.jpg photoship

----------


## Ellinis

> Από Victories εκτός Γρηγ.Καλλιμανόπουλου κ Νιάρχου,έχουμε ενδείξεις ότι πήραν κ άλλοι Έλληνες έστω δεύτερο,τρίτο χέρι ;


Εντόπισα άλλα τρία Victory που είχαν περάσει από Ελληνες.
Το KAVO LONGOS της λιβεριανής Kavo Compania Naviera  του Γουρδομιχάλη (φωτογραφία υπάρχει εδώ και εδώ). Αγορά του 1966, πρώην CLAYMONT VICTORY και ολλανδικό MARIEKERK.  Διαλύθηκε το 1971 στην Κίνα.

Το ITHACA VICTORY της λιβεριάνης Ithacamar Compania Maritima με διαχειρίστρια την Ionian Sea Operators Inc. του Δ. Καραβία. Πρώην EL RENO VICTORY, VILLAR και ολλανδικό BENNEKOM. Αγορά του 1966, πώληση το 1968 ως VENUS VICTORY (πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία του υπάρχει εδώ) στη λιβεριανή εταιρία Venus Maritime και διάλυση το 1970 στην Ταϊβάν.

Με υποψίασε επίσης ένα SALAMIS VICTORY (πρωην HOOD VICTORY) της παναμαδέζικης Cia de Vapores Statel. Με ψάξιμο τελικά προέκυψε οτι ήταν εταιρία συμφερόντων Νιάρχου. Αγόρασε το πλοίο το 1947 και το πούλησε το 1948 σε Βέλγους. Άλλο του Νιάρχου δεν βρήκα αλλά πιθανό να υπάρχουν και άλλα κάτω από εταιρίες Παναμά ή Λιβερίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εντόπισα άλλα τρία Victory που είχαν περάσει από Ελληνες.
> Το KAVO LONGOS της λιβεριανής Kavo Compania Naviera  του Γουρδομιχάλη (φωτογραφία υπάρχει εδώ και εδώ). Αγορά του 1966, πρώην CLAYMONT VICTORY και ολλανδικό MARIEKERK.  Διαλύθηκε το 1971 στην Κίνα.
> 
> Το ITHACA VICTORY της λιβεριάνης Ithacamar Compania Maritima με διαχειρίστρια την Ionian Sea Operators Inc. του Δ. Καραβία. Πρώην EL RENO VICTORY, VILLAR και ολλανδικό BENNEKOM. Αγορά του 1966, πώληση το 1968 ως VENUS VICTORY (πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία του υπάρχει εδώ) στη λιβεριανή εταιρία Venus Maritime και διάλυση το 1970 στην Ταϊβάν.
> 
> Με υποψίασε επίσης ένα SALAMIS VICTORY (πρωην HOOD VICTORY) της παναμαδέζικης Cia de Vapores Statel. Με ψάξιμο τελικά προέκυψε οτι ήταν εταιρία συμφερόντων Νιάρχου. Αγόρασε το πλοίο το 1947 και το πούλησε το 1948 σε Βέλγους. Άλλο του Νιάρχου δεν βρήκα αλλά πιθανό να υπάρχουν και άλλα κάτω από εταιρίες Παναμά ή Λιβερίας.


Τελικά όποια πέτρα κ αν σηκώσεις,είναι Έλληνες από κάτω.Φυσικά δεν θα μπορούσαν να λείπουν από την απόκτηση βαποριών που χτίστηκαν μαζικά.
Βαπόρια που δεν βρίσκονταν στη πρώτη τους νιότη κ  σαν αντιοικονομικά (ατμοκίνητα,πολυάριθμα πληρώματα) που ήσαν  γιά Ευρωπαίους κ Αμερικάνους,τα έπαιρναν Έλληνες γιά να τα δουλέψουν με χαμηλότερο κόστος κτήσης κ λειτουργίας.Διάττοντες αστέρες του τότε αλλά κ μεγάλες εταιρείες του σήμερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Polyphemus1 sn.jpgTANTALUS shipsnostalgia

ΗΠΑ 1945    10600 dwt   ατμοστρόβιλος    15,0 kts
1969 Pεθύμνης & Κουλουκουντής PELOPS σημαία Παναμά,διάλυση Ταϊβάν.
Τύπου Victory.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

memnon sn.jpg MEMNON shipsnostalgia

1966 Φραγκούλης & Κλιάφας ΕΛΕΝΗ Κ ελληνική σημαία 1968 Πώληση 1969 Διάλυση Χονγκ Κονγκ.
Τύπου Victory.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

mentor a.jpgMENTOR shipsnostalgia

ΗΠΑ 1945   10750 dwt    2 ατμοστρόβιλοι General Electric 15.5 kts
1968 Western Star Nav VITA σημαία Παναμά  1969 Cullum Cia Nav VIVA  1971 SYRA,διάλυση Γιουγκοσλαβία.
Τύπου Victory.

----------


## Ellinis

> Βρήκα και δυο της Orient Mid-East Great Lakes Service που κατόπιν έγινε Orient Mid-East Lines Inc. και είναι ο πρόδρομος της σημερινής Dorian Hellas.
> To *ORIENT LINER* ex LAWAK, ex WINCHESTER VICTORY, αγορά 1963, διάλυση 1971. Φωτογραφια του με ελληνική σημαία υπάρχει εδώ.
>      Και το  *ORIENT TRADER* ex MANDAGALA, ex BRITISH PRINCE, ex STAMFORD VICTORY, αγορα του 1965, διάλυση 1966 κατόπιν πυρκαγιάς (σχετικά εδώ).
> tspa_0014303f.jpg
> πηγή


Άλλες δυο πόζες του ORIENT LINER ή ΟΡΙΕΝΤ ΛΑΪΝΕΡ όπως έγραφε στην πρύμνη του.
orient liner.jpg orient liner2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρεία δείχνει.Από ονόματα συγχρόνων πλοίων της φαίνονται γιά Χιώτες.

----------


## Ellinis

> Νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρεία δείχνει.Από ονόματα συγχρόνων πλοίων της φαίνονται γιά Χιώτες.


Και μια διαφήμιση της εταιρίας

orient mid east.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> H εταιρία είχε υπό την Trade Line και δυο Victory ναυπήγησης 1945, τα TRADE BANNER και TRADE AMBASSADOR.
> Τα πήρε το 1966 από την ολλανδική KNSM και τα κράτησε μέχρι που πήγαν για σκραπ το 1970-71 στην Ταϊβάν.
> Εδώ το TRADE BANNER:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 175520
> πηγή





> Μιά άγνωστη πτυχή της εταιρείας του υιού  Καλλιμανόπουλου...Να δούλεψαν άραγε γιά την εταιρεία του πατρός; H οποία  άλλωστε στο ξεκίνημα μεταπολεμικά είχε ναυλώσει κάτι αμερικάνικα  Victory.Aυτά τα πλοία σαν τύπος δεν ήταν δημοφιλή στους  Έλληνες  εφοπλιστές κ ο μόνος που μπορώ να σκεφτώ ότι είχε,ήταν ο Νιάρχος κ αυτό  γιά λίγο μετά τον Β' Π.Π.


Μια φωτογραφία του TRADE BANNER στη Νότια Αφρική από τον Ian Schifman
trade banner.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Victory είχε πάρει κ ο Γουρδομιχάλης. Τελικά η ολλανδική ΚNSM απετέλεσε πηγή γιά τους Έλληνες. Έπαιρναν από εκεί τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία τρίτο χέρι κ τα ξεζούμιζαν.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του 1964 του Βικτορυ SALAMAT στη Γένοβα ανέβηκε στην ομάδα fb ''LIBERTY Τα ευλογημένα πλοία" με την πληροφορία οτι είχε μετασκευαστεί σε ζωαδικο και οτι ανήκε στον Χαλκιά.
FB_IMG_14994997308264901.jpg

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί ως WILLIAMS VICTORY το 1945 στα Bethlehem-Fairfield και το 1947 περιήλθε στην ολλανδική Koninklijke Rotterdamsche Lloyd ως SALATIGA. Το 1963 το αγόρασε η Magellan Strait Development Corp και ύψωσε σημαία Λιβερίας ως SALAMAT. Tελικά διαλύθηκε στη La Spezia το 1969.

----------


## Ellinis

Η πληροφορία οτι η "Magellan Strait Development" ανήκε στον Χαλκιά επιβεβαιώθηκε από τη σελίδα ενός αδελφού πλοίου στο histarmar.
Το LA CROSSE VICTORY πουλήθηκε το 1947 στην Αργεντίνικη Compana Argentina de Nav.Dodero και το 1952 μετασκευάστηκε στο επιβατηγό-φορτηγό TUCUMAN, με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς 827 επιβατών.
Το 1965 το αγόρασε η Magellan Strait Development Corp  (S. C. Halkias) και μετονομάστηκε KISMET, υπό σημαία Λιβερίας.
Το 1966 μετονομάστηκε BUCEPHALOS και διαλυθηκε το 1969 στην Ταϊβάν κατόπιν μηχανικής βλάβης.

----------


## Ellinis

> Νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρεία δείχνει.Από ονόματα συγχρόνων πλοίων της φαίνονται γιά Χιώτες.


Σήμερα έμαθα οτι η εταιρία ήταν του Μάρκου Λύρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα έμαθα οτι η εταιρία ήταν του Μάρκου Λύρα.


Όντως έτσι είναι.Μόνο που τώρα έχουν LPG κ τάνκερς.Δεν είμαι τόσο ρομαντικός ώστε να περίμενα να έχουν...τζενεραλάδικα αλλά ούτε καν κοντεϊνερόπλοια που είναι η εξέλιξή τους.Αλλά έτσι είναι η ναυτιλία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Victories είχε κ ο Ωνάσης μέσω της ελεγχόμενης από αυτόν Victory Carriers Inc, New York.

S/S  AMES VICTORY
Ames Victory-02.jpgAmes Victory-01.jpg

10757 dwt ναυπήγηση 1945,αγορά από την εταιρεία 1949.διάλυση Ταϊβάν 1978.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Coe Victory-02.jpg
10757 dwt,ναυπήγηση 1945,αγορά από την εταιρεία,διάλυση Ταϊβάν 1969.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Coeur d' Alene Victory-01.jpgCoeur d' Alene Victory-02.jpg
10745 dwt, ναυπήγηση 1945, αγορά από την εταιρεία 1949, διάλυση Ταϊβάν 1969.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Jefferson City Victory-01.jpg
10767 dwt ναυπήγηση 1945, αγορά από την εταιρεία 1949, διάλυση Ταϊβάν 1973.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Longview Victory-01.jpgLongview Victory-02.jpg

10745 dwt  ναυπήγηση 1944, αγορά από την εταιρεία 1949,  διάλυση Ταϊβάν 1974.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mankato Victory-01.jpgMankato Victory-02.jpgMankato Victory-03.jpgMankato Victory-04.jpg
10745 dwt  ναυπήγηση 1945, αγορά από την εταιρεία 1949, διάλυση Ταϊβάν 1973.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Northwestern Victory-01.jpgNorthwestern Victory-02.jpg
10733 dwt  ναυπήγηση 1945, αγορά από την εταιρεία 1949, διάλυση Ταϊβάν 1971.

Πηγή φωτογραφιών γιά τα 7 πλοία της Victory Carriers, photoship.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

American Victory-01.jpg photoship

Ένα πλοίο που πέρασε από την Victory Carriers K δεν ήταν Victory όπως έλεγε το όνομά του,αλλά ήταν τύπου C2-S...
Aγοράστηκε το 1971 κ διαλύθηκε στο Πακιστάν το 1974.

----------

